# "Nature's Domain" from costco



## MooLaah (Feb 23, 2010)

i was on my way to get a new batch of "premium edge" but i had to stop by costco to pick up some food and whatnot.

And there i was in the dog food section looking at a dog food called "Nature's Domain" (grain free might i add)

Premium edge has minimal grain.. a dog food that is grain free and 35 lbs for only 28$ even better.

I have decided to give it a try.
But i was wondering has anyone heard or have their dogs on this dog food?


----------



## MooLaah (Feb 23, 2010)

Ingredients
Salmon meal, sweet potatoes, peas, potatoes, canola oil, potato protein, potato fiber, natural flavor, flaxseed, ocean fish meal, salt, choline chloride, dried chicory root, tomatoes, blueberries, raspberries, yucca schidigera extract, dried Enterococcus faecium fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus acidophilus fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus casei fermentation product, dried Lactobacillus plantarum fermentation product, dried Trichoderma longibrachiatum fermentation extract, vitamin E supplement, iron proteinate, zinc proteinate, copper proteinate, ferrous sulfate, zinc sulfate, copper sulfate, potassium iodide, thiamine mononitrate (vitamin B1), manganese proteinate, manganous oxide, ascorbic acid, vitamin A supplement, biotin, calcium pantothenate, manganese sulfate, sodium selenite, pyridoxine hydrochloride (vitamin B6), vitamin B12 supplement, riboflavin (vitamin B2), vitamin D supplement, folic acid.

CALORIE CONTENT
3,590 kcals/kg (336 kcals/cup) Calculated Metabolizable Energy

Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein 24.0% minimum
Crude Fat 14.0% minimum
Crude Fiber 3.0% maximum
Moisture 10.0% maximum
Zinc 150 mg/kg
minimum
Selenium 0.4 mg/kg
minimum
Vitamin E 150 IU/kg minimum
Omega-6 Fatty Acids* 2.4% minimum
Omega-3 Fatty Acids* 0.3% minimum


----------



## Gimbler (Jan 29, 2010)

I haven't seen it at my Costco yet. But, we've used Kirkland brand dog food for years.


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

I use Kirkland brand, haven't seen natures domain. 

Kirkland brand gets very good reviews and for the price it's great. Sasha has been on it since 12 weeks.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

huh, I will have to see if our costco is carrying that now.

I too feed kirkland chicken and rice for several years and I love it! I do have a few that need to eat grain free I will have to try that out when our costco start carrying it. It looks like a good food.


----------



## PatienceFlame (Dec 22, 2009)

Looks like a good food but Is it ok to feed your dog none meat based foods like this?


----------



## spanky947 (Jul 5, 2010)

is diamond the maker of this dog food


----------



## meno222 (Jan 4, 2008)

any updates is this going to be available in so.cali


----------



## HappyPuppy (Oct 11, 2007)

meno222 said:


> any updates is this going to be available in so.cali


That's the bummer... I keep hearing about 'grain free' at SOME Costcos around the country but haven't seen it yet in mine in Orange County...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

yeah we don;t have it here in NM yet I have been looking for it though


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

i havent seen it here either.. i feed Kirkland Lamb/rice


----------

